# Marine Jobs in QLD



## Orcadian25 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi!! I've made the decision to move from Scotland to Qld at the end of August/start sept on a working holiday visa initially. 
I'm 25 and have a lot of experience working on boats and would like to continue this in Australia, particularly interested in coastal tugs/workboats and tourist dive boats would also consider fishing.
can any one offer any advice on getting started out there as far as any australian-specific courses are concerned, also where do you think would be the best areas to be looking for work??


----------



## paulezeh7147 (May 8, 2017)

looking for Refinery Operator job,kindly connect me.


----------



## tradietrove (Jun 15, 2017)

looking for any specific skill based job like plumber, carpenter, electrician, cleaner, mechanic, painter, welding etc. visit *"Tradietrove"*.


----------

